# Snake Rack vs Viv Stack - opinions plz



## CharlieT247 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi

Just wondered if I could open this topic for discussion as I would really appreciate some different opinions. Me and OH have been trying to decide what would be best.

So far PROs for Rack are (mainly obvious ones really):
-takes up less space
-cheaper
-easier to upgrade to next size as snakes grow

CONs for Rack:
-general safety for snake with certain RUBs (lid/gap issue)
-heating/lighting wiring awqward

PROs for Stack:
-more aesthetically pleasing - nice wood/lighting options
-appear sturdier/more secure/more reliable
-heat and light can be made permanent fixtures inside enclosure/habitat
-wiring for heat/light can be concealed

CONs for Stack:
-expensive to upgrade as snake grows
-takes up more room

If anyone can offer advice/links to other threads and pics especially of their setup that would be fab!

Need something to house our present snakes (4 which will grow to 4-6ft, but currently hatchlings) and future purchases.

We have been looking on the classified section and ebay but are prepared to try building our own, its whatever is the more viable option really. And I know this is quite a contraversial subject especially regarding welfare/quality of habitat - dont want to cause any arguments or anything, just what you guys have and why you would/would not recommend it. : victory:

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Ok, a vivarium is NOT more secure for a hatchling snake - many small colubrids can squeeze out between the panes of glass. Plastic tubs - whether you go with faunariums or Really Usefuls - are more secure. 

Wiring heat for a rack is actually easier than wiring heat/light for a stack - you just need heat cable that plugs into a thermostat at one end. I personally dispense with light for racks AND stacks containing snakes since my rooms are lighted naturally.

Otherwise, it's all what you do with the insides that makes it "quality of habitat" - not what the container is made of.


----------



## CharlieT247 (Jul 27, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> Ok, a vivarium is NOT more secure for a hatchling snake - many small colubrids can squeeze out between the panes of glass. Plastic tubs - whether you go with faunariums or Really Usefuls - are more secure. quote]
> 
> We have one of our corns in a viv, and knowing how good at escaping they are, we wedged cardboard into the gap. :2thumb:
> 
> ...


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

it would really depend on the viv aswell, a pet shop near me sells "escape proof vivariums" because they sell dwa species


----------

